

Tricked out iterators in Julia - tokai
http://slendermeans.org/julia-iterators.html

======
kazagistar
If I remember, Julia has a type system that lets specialized types override
general functions. Speaking of performance, can this be used to, say,
implement a faster "drop" for something like an array or slice (or a mapping
of one)?

